# Penn Fierce Reels



## oops1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Was wanting to get a couple of these for my son for Christmas. Was wondering about the sizes since I'm ordering from amazon. Is the 5000 about the same as a Penn 750ss? How about durability ? We are weekend warriors at best ... Not even part time pros. Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2013)

I bought a 6000 for surf fishing and I really like it.Theres better Penn reels but for the price it's hard to beat.What type fish will he be going for.I bought a extra spool also,I use braid when surf fishing because of the distance you can get with it and use mono for pier fishing.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm looking for one for inshore and another for offshore . About the equivalent of a 650ss and a 850ss. Penn. what size is the one you purchased?


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 5, 2013)

The fierce reels are all you need. BPS has them for around 80 rod and all. The battles are around 130 and have a slightly smoother drag but I use the fierce 5000 for inshore. The battles are sealed better but if you rinse the fierce reels off and don't just soak them in salt they are fine.There is no difference in the rods if you get a combo.If you get just the reel the battle isn't worth the extra money.Just my thoughts


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 5, 2013)

Surf get a six or seven


----------



## bhdawgs (Dec 5, 2013)

You will want the 3000 or 4000 size for inshore fishing.   My buddy has one and he has been pleased with it.


----------



## thatbassboy (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a couple 4000s and a 3000 that I use inshore for trout/redfish. I have had them for a couple years now and have held up nicely. All I do is rinse them after each use. I have no complaints. They are good reels for the money. The 4000 can handle pretty much anything you will catch inshore or near shore with enough line. I have caught some descent size sharks on them.


----------



## Chase4556 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a Fierce 3000 that I have used as an inshore setup for a couple years. I rinse it off after every trip and its still as good as it was on day one. I also got an 8000 series to use as a big game setup, but have not used it yet. 

Go with either the Fierce or Battle line and you wont be disappointed. Great reels for the money. The battle has a rubber ring on the spool so your braid wont slip, on the Fierce you should back your braid with some mono to keep it from slipping, thats the only downside to the Fierce. You loose a little line capacity by having to do that.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I'm looking for one for inshore and another for offshore . About the equivalent of a 650ss and a 850ss. Penn. what size is the one you purchased?



Like the others have said I would get the 4000 for inshore.If your gonna be doing a lot of casting for specks and reds the 5000 is really to big and heavy.5000 or 6000 for offshore,it will handle your cobia and kings just fine.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 6, 2013)

Fierce reels are hard to beat for the price.I have three 3000's and couldn't be happier with them.I have friends with 4000's and they are pleased as well.Either will suite you fine inshore.


----------



## brown518 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have (4) Fierce 3000 and (1) Sargus reels. Absolutely great gear and no problems. Rinse after every use.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 6, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Like the others have said I would get the 4000 for inshore.If your gonna be doing a lot of casting for specks and reds the 5000 is really to big and heavy.5000 or 6000 for offshore,it will handle your cobia and kings just fine.



10-4... That's what I was wondering .. Thanks for all the feedback .


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 6, 2013)

I've got a 4000 I've used for a year now and it is great. I use it inshore but have had a couple of great fights with 4-5' sharks on it with no issues.

I will be buying more. Great value.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Dec 7, 2013)

I have the 7000. I've had it 2 years and I'm very happy with it. Smooth drag and durable. Brought in a 8 ft. hammerhead with it in PCB this year.


----------



## centerc (Dec 8, 2013)

The bass pro outlet in Macon has bins of the remanufactured fierce reels for 35 $ i think I got the 3000 It has worked great for reds trout blues etc.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 8, 2013)

centerc said:


> The bass pro outlet in Macon has bins of the remanufactured fierce reels for 35 $ i think I got the 3000 It has worked great for reds trout blues etc.



You can order the t100 drag washers off amazon and put in them and they are just like the new battles but the stock fierce drags have always worked fine for me.12 bucks


----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Just received the 4000 in the mail last night.. Seems like a well built reel. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## salty dreams (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a few of them 3000 and 4000. let my buddies use them when on the boat. great real, I use battles


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a new 8000 for Christmas.


----------



## rotorhead (Jan 8, 2014)

I have used Penn reels for forty years, they can't be beat. Most important, zero out your drag after each trip, it will save the drag washers and wash off the real with fresh water. Don't use WD-40 on any part of the reel, only a high quality gear lube.
Rotorhead


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2014)

rotorhead said:


> I have used Penn reels for forty years, they can't be beat. Most important, zero out your drag after each trip, it will save the drag washers and wash off the real with fresh water. Don't use WD-40 on any part of the reel, only a high quality gear lube.
> Rotorhead



Thanks for the tip on the drag, haven't thought about that before but makes good sense.


----------

